
Building a Second Brain in Emacs and Org-Mode - mwfogleman
https://praxis.fortelabs.co/building-a-second-brain-in-emacs-and-org-mode-faa20ae06fc
======
mwfogleman
Be sure to read the second post in the series here, which dives deeper into
particular configurations:

[https://medium.com/@mwfogleman/implementing-a-second-
brain-i...](https://medium.com/@mwfogleman/implementing-a-second-brain-in-
emacs-and-org-mode-ef0e44fb7ca5)

